# Zeus's Take on Harvesting



## SpruceZeus (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, I've posted this a couple times, but I though it deserved its own thread.


*Is it ready yet?: SpruceZeus's take on marijuana ripeness.*
This is by no means meant to be the definitive guide to knowing when to chop your plant, only my views on the subject.

I'm personally of the opinion that 90% of the growers on this site (And probably in general) harvest too early. By letting the plants go a little longer you're ensuring that the've plumped as much as they're going to.
Despite popular opinion to the contrary(and don't fool yourself, the jury is still out on this one) Recent studies have shown ;contrary to what was previously believed, that THC itself (And its predecessor THC-A) are quite guilty of causing the confusion and drowsiness associated with burnout and other cannabinoids (our friend CBN, and a handful of others) to be the catalyst (along with THC) to being 'high' rather than 'baked' 
Regardless, whether or not theres any substance to the aforementioned study, its easy to get the high you want.
If you want a soaring 'cerebral' high: Get yourself a tropical sativa that contains a high level of THC-V and grow it until it is ripe. 
If you want the narcotic couchlock stone, grow a rugged indica until its ripe.
Notice a pattern of growing it until its ripe? Its a really good rule to live by. 
OF course we have to remember that there is more to a good high than just THC. At last count there are at least 66 cannabinoids, and we don't know what most of them do.


Now alot of people will tell you that you should harvest based on the colour of your trichomes. But (again, in my opinion) that is far too simplistic and there are too many variables to make that an effective strategy. I've made that point a million times before and i'm not going to re-hash it here,(maybe just a bit) but rest assured there is more to the picture than just trich colour.


A ripe marijuana plant will be filled in, will have an amber tinge to the buds. The pistils should have browned (or orange-d) off and receded into the buds. The seed bracts should be swollen and the trichomes should be sticking straight out with bulbous ends. Also, because you're coming close to the end of plant's life cycle, the leaves should have yellowed off and started to die.






_one of my plants, 3 days before chop-chop._


Another very important (imho) reason to let your plants mature is Terpenoid production. Terpenes are responsible for alot of the complex (And enjoyable) flavours that cannabis produces. Some of the most intense flavours are produced on the "downslope" of cannabis's life cycle. My personal experience with this first came when i was growing GH cheese. One of the plants i harvested at 8 weeks and it tasted pretty nice and had pretty dense buds. The other i grew until about 9 1/2 weeks and it had most amazing, sour, skunky, delicious taste with _rock hard _buds.


Here is my interpretation (and maybe exaggeration) of a scenario i see all too often...



> Quote:*noob mcboob*
> I'm a new grower and i've been reading all this great information about when its time to harvest. Theres pictures and everything!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 That plant is 4 weeks into 12/12. Granted not all of the trichomes are that far along. And most people arent going to harvest weed that looks like this. But my point with this is that you have to look at the big picture. Stop being so scientific and start being practical.
I'm not anti knowledge, i just cant stand these "rules" that more often than not lead people down the wrong path.
Lets cut through the bullshit and spread good information in a way that is not so absolute. Or at very least explain the growth stages of cannabis making sure to mention that the pistils should have receded back into the bud before you chop. Regardless of trichome colour.

If I could offer one piece of advice on picking the right time to harvest, it's all about watching the pistils. Not so much the colour, but the movement. They should have receded into the bud and the seed bracts should be swollen.

It should look less like this





And more like this.






Trust me when I say, it is worth the excruciating wait.


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm guessing your take is based on personal experience??

i agree with the pistils receding into the bud...i seem to wait for this as well.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 6, 2009)

ttumaddawg said:


> i'm guessing your take is based on personal experience??
> 
> i agree with the pistils receding into the bud...i seem to wait for this as well.


It is based on personal experience, and research!!!
I'm just really tired of the only answer to "is it done?" being "get a scope" There is so much more than just the colour of the resin gland heads to take into consideration.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you very much. I am getting close to harvest or thought I was due to the amount of time my plants have been growing. That is until you cleared it all up for me. I have one plant in particular, big fat cola but little trichomes. If I am hearing you right in due time she will explode with resin glands.


----------



## tnrtinr (Jul 6, 2009)

That first picture is sexy!!!

Great post! I see a lot of people harvest prematurely on this site. Everyone is afraid of hermis and THC degradation or they want a pure indica to act like a sativa.


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 6, 2009)

"I'm not anti knowledge, i just cant stand these "rules" that more often than not lead people down the wrong path.
Lets cut through the bullshit and spread good information in a way that is not so absolute."

Amen! Way to many 'rules'. Us noobs need more lessons in developing our natural sensible intuition about growing and harvesting. Very nice post.


----------



## Chase1126 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great info. Makes a lot more sense than buying a microscope to tell if your plant is ready to harvest.


----------



## jjf1978 (Jul 7, 2009)

That illustration about the newb grower helped me tremendously! As stated my trichs DO look basically ready but when I look at the bud there is no way it looks ready with the white pistils standing straight out. I was about to come on here and ask if the trichs look ready but the bud doesn't do you still harvest. Thanks bro +rep


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jul 8, 2009)

ok so i like what your saying, there is more to it than just the trichs
i read that sativa buds are more fluffy, indica more nuggety
i assume your pics are indica, what about sativa?


----------



## Drr (Jul 8, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> It is based on personal experience, and research!!!
> I'm just really tired of the only answer to "is it done?" being "get a scope" There is so much more than just the colour of the resin gland heads to take into consideration.


the problem is people thinking for themselves Zues.. it takes men from ice and snow country to think on our own.. 

And the simple fact that people don't research how PLANTS work before they dive into growing super weed... they just read and try to duplicate... sad but true..


----------



## Drr (Jul 8, 2009)

the only way to be great at anything....

is to understand it...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 8, 2009)

nice contribution zeus


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Jul 9, 2009)

this is a sweet chunk of info you have put out very helpful, but what if i want a really chill but energetic high


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Jul 9, 2009)

DOPEYSstoned said:


> this is a sweet chunk of info you have put out very helpful, but what if i want a really chill but energetic high




a bit like a sedating amphetamine ?


----------



## snowmanexpress (Jul 9, 2009)

I was informed by great growers here that another sign of coming ripeness, was a second explosion of pistil development as well.

To try to use all info in front of you to judge readyness; pistils, trics, leaves dying, curling, receding hairlines ha. Also a couple grows under your belt with that certain particular strain, to more get a feel of what type of effect you may want out of that plant as well.


----------



## thelastride67 (Jul 9, 2009)

snowmanexpress said:


> I was informed by great growers here that another sign of coming ripeness, was a second explosion of pistil development as well.
> 
> To try to use all info in front of you to judge readyness; pistils, trics, leaves dying, curling, receding hairlines ha. Also a couple grows under your belt with that certain particular strain, to more get a feel of what type of effect you may want out of that plant as well.


+ rep very informative....


----------



## sillyrabbitgimmetheweed (Jul 9, 2009)

great post zeus, i can't wait until mine start budding


----------



## Bobby9 (Jul 9, 2009)

This is exactly the mind set I am getting to now with my growing adventure after 4 harvests, your patience will be rewarded if you resist the temptation. PLUS REP+


----------



## ideit (Jul 14, 2009)

Good post. I started growing with the mindset of "after 8 weeks i cut." I then evolved to "when 75% of the hairs are red, i cut." And now have the mindset of "when it's ready, I cut." 

One of the most important lessons you learn by growing, is being able to listen to your plants.


----------



## waverush (Jul 15, 2009)

THANK YOU, doll.


----------



## pinkus (Jul 15, 2009)

That's worth a +Rep i think


----------



## jeepboi (Jul 18, 2009)

what if your pistils are pink? and look receding with most cloudy or amber trichs? no special strain? not much info on weird pistil colors.

ive mostly guaged via trichs and a loop but am unsure of thess pink pistils

+ rep too


----------



## jeepboi (Jul 20, 2009)

just call me the thread killer


----------



## TheDutchMaster420 (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually LEARNED a lot. Now I want you to step by step show me how you harvest. lol. You were easy to understand, a rarity on here sometimes.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 20, 2009)

jeepboi said:


> what if your pistils are pink? and look receding with most cloudy or amber trichs? no special strain? not much info on weird pistil colors.
> 
> ive mostly guaged via trichs and a loop but am unsure of thess pink pistils
> 
> + rep too


Having never grown a strain with pink pistils, I can't really offer too much specific help. But I will tell you that rather than just going by one specific indicator, you should really be looking at the whole package.
No sense in chopping because the hairs have turned red if the calyxes have yet to swell etc.






Best of luck.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 21, 2009)

Some more visuals for you.

Not ready:






Almost ready:





This girl is on my ebb and flow table right now. She has been flushing for 8 days (a subject I'll delve into in another thread.)

As you can see, the bud seems to have filled considerably.

You'll also notice that the pistils have shriveled and sort of become one with the bud.

I'l probably chop this girl in a few days, allow me to explain why;

I have found that trichomes swell and shrink in cycles. I'm of the belief that you want to harvest when the trichs are at their fullest.

I'm a little confused by the lack of documentation of this in all my favorite grow guides, but this is something that I've observed for quite some time, so I may as well be the one to write about it. 

These cycles last anywhere between 3 days to 2 weeks, the first time I took note of this happening I was scared that I had done something to harm my plants. A couple days before the trichomes were standing on end and looking very happy, then all of a sudden they were so small you could barely see them. Imagine my relief when over the next week the trichomes regained their former glory (and then some).

Pay attention to your plants, they can tell you so much if you only listen.


----------



## jeepboi (Jul 21, 2009)

cool thanks im somewhat patient so... yay more waiting ha


----------



## RickWhite (Jul 21, 2009)

OK, so my friend's plants are reaching the stage where the seed calyx are swolen and the pistols are turning red and receeding but the trichomes are still on the clear side. Also the leaves are dying and falling off like a tree in the fall. Should I advise my friend to wait until the trichomes turn milky or amber?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 28, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> OK, so my friend's plants are reaching the stage where the seed calyx are swolen and the pistols are turning red and receeding but the trichomes are still on the clear side. Also the leaves are dying and falling off like a tree in the fall. Should I advise my friend to wait until the trichomes turn milky or amber?


In my personal opinion, it almost never hurts to let your plants go a little longer.
To me, for a plant to be "overripe" the trichomes need to have turned brown, and generally it will take a month or more from to beginning of the harvest window to get even close to that.
I say wait.


----------



## grow space (Jul 29, 2009)

great post man. props


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, great post. I realized very quickly that determining harvest time was more of an art than a science. Especially considering that all strains are quite unique. Thank you for sharing.
I'd love to hear your take on flushing. IMO people are way too flush happy around here.


----------



## Chase1126 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just checking in to say thank you for the fantastic post. Well written and well thought out.


----------



## Mr. Cali (Jul 29, 2009)

I have been growing for five years now and have never read anything about harvest until this year. Waiting until I just FEEL it is the right time is what I have always done and I agree 100% with your post. My buds have always turned out hard and tasty. Great info! Patience is key.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 29, 2009)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> > Yes, great post.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I was talking about pre-harvest flushing. Thank you for the response. There's a big difference between soil and hydro when it comes to flushing. There's also a difference between growing in soil with chemical ferts, and growing in soil with organically. But it seems like someone has thrown a flushing blanket over every method and everyone is flushing whether it benefits them or not. They're just doing what they were told. I dont flush (pre harvest). I grow in soil as organically as i can. 
On more than one occasion someone has said "damn this shit tastes awesome!" And they did not know I grew it.
Its good to hear about your " side by side" test. Pretty much what i figured.
Thanks again.


----------



## califarmer85 (Aug 5, 2009)

you just gave me a whole new look on harvesting. i always went by trichromes and the plant itself dying. but the pistil thing i am going to have to try out. you just cleared up alot of peoples heads. rep+


----------



## JackHerer (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks a lot for this post+rep


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow Zeus my man, I can't believe I missed this thread the whole time! I know we've discussed this a few times on other threads, thought you had a good idea on the handle of things, but this just proved my point 

Amazing work Zeus, really, you cut through most bs we see and hear about these days on RIU and just bring sensible facts. 

+rep for you mate, your buds always look the cream of the crop 

edit: *iou +rep*! Apparently I kiss your ass TOO much   lol


----------



## rasclot (Aug 7, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Wow Zeus my man, I can't believe I missed this thread the whole time! I know we've discussed this a few times on other threads, thought you had a good idea on the handle of things, but this just proved my point
> 
> Amazing work Zeus, really, you cut through most bs we see and hear about these days on RIU and just bring sensible facts.
> 
> ...


 great thread zeus im goin for ur method so this aint ready yet










its nycd at 10 weeks n 5 days in 12/12 wot do ya think +rep ras


----------



## meofcurse (Aug 7, 2009)

what a great thread!really helped.


----------



## DaveyDoom (Aug 11, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have looked at all kinds of shit on here i have seen some of the best are worst plant beings ever. I seen one dude with a damm 7 foot plant harvesting a half ounce dry. Then I have seen a little LST plant all tied down havesting 2 dry ounces. And then when folks post multiples grows, you see progress. And to think theres like 10 of these sites with a million or more members. Great thread though, it makes so much more sence than looking at plant pubes. And plus no scope nessesary, the eyes that god gave us can focus just fine.


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Aug 12, 2009)

Somebody needs to do like 10 day by day stop motion time lapse and put it on here. A time lapse of each plant. Maybe use that as a selling point on seed sites. I think it would get a billion hits just people wanting to see. There is one with the Aerogarden that is really cool on you tube.....see it i can find..dammit it showed the pistols going out and wigglings, building up. then sucking in and for a while it just fattened up no more accual growth upwards. Very cool, all time lapses are very informative. One for each strain would be sweet...all videos calibrated so its in real time....like it may take 1 minute for indica and a minute 20 seconds for sativa. This way it show autos cool, and all of them. Let people figure out what bush would look good in the yard. Maybe do a bunch of differnt plants and use it to sell landscaping in the software...this what it will look like in 3 months, these will go away, these will come up. Its a very good idea and i am full of them and need a real job badly. Somebody got any R+D positions open? ahaha, love to work with somebody from here. Hell of a lunch hour!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 15, 2009)

subscribed......very nice stuff.
Gypsy you are taking over the site with awesome information......keep it up!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> subscribed......very nice stuff.
> Gypsy you are taking over the site with awesome information......keep it up!



This is SZ's thread and info...

I was merely passing on the link..


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 15, 2009)

my mistake, thanks!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad you think so highly of me... but gotta remember.. I am just a copycat... 100% ...


----------



## Darrens (Aug 19, 2009)

This guy knows his stuff, and it seems it is all based on personal experience.

After a few grows I got to a point where I wasn't running dry before the next harvest, so therefore I had no reason to chop early. I would end up just letting them mature and mature and eventually the pistils would recede into the plant and it would just look completely swollen up and stinky/delicious smelling and that's how I knew it was ready for harvest.

Now I usually ALWAYS wait until that point, because trust me, as much as you may think harvesting early still gives you potent stuff, when you wait it out, it's that much more rewarding. I saw somebody else once say, when you finally let the plant mature and you see how it looks, then you know what to look for as to the signs telling you when to chop.

I think most of this has to come from personal choice and experience although threads like this are the reason I ended up waiting to chop and was very satisfied.

So trust me on this, if you have to ask yourself or anybody on here if your plant "looks ready", it's probably not. You'll know when it looks ready, it just looks like you could almost pluck a bud off and smoke it right there, and that's how you know it's essentially ready. Also, the color hue of the plant will usually get a little bit darker, from my experiences.

Wait it out, and you'll be one happy toker.


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice info Zeus I will be trying this on my next grow. Thanks man. 

Great looking buds


----------



## ChemDawgRocker (Aug 21, 2009)

Very Interesting


----------



## bigrob6969 (Aug 25, 2009)

great info really appreciate it helped sort alot out thanks


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 28, 2009)

Chase1126 said:


> Great info. Makes a lot more sense than buying a microscope to tell if your plant is ready to harvest.


Good thread but folks are still going to come here with all white pistols asking "is it time?" it's still a good idea to buy a scope, but there's no reason to look into it until the most the hairs have turned. 

The buds take on an amber color, because the trichs have turned.

Clearly the first pic shows no amber trichs. Amber = red/brown 

All strains are not going to look the same when they're done. 

This from Amsterdam: " If you harvest later than that the high of a mostly amber trichomed Indica bud will give you couch lock and put you to sleep..if thats your thing. If you harvest earlier you will get more of an up Sativa like high. 60% creamy white and 40% amber trichomes is pretty much a balanced high.
*The once white pistils/hairs begin turning amber as well as the trichomes, some say when 70% amber hairs on the bud are showing its time to cut. The best bet is using the microscope to see the color of the trichomes though.* Here is some bud right before harvest: Link

There's plenty of good info out there, but most people are too lazy to look.


----------



## MennoTheWise (Sep 8, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> If you want a soaring 'cerebral' high: Get yourself a tropical sativa that contains a high level of THC-V and grow it until it is ripe.
> If you want the narcotic couchlock stone, grow a rugged indica until its ripe.
> Notice a pattern of growing it until its ripe? Its a really good rule to live by.



Great post Zeus. I came across it awhile back and it was some of the best grow info I had read. It was more of a philosophy than a series of facts and I find the greatest advice usually has a universal message which can be applied to all areas of life.Much respect. 

The reason I quoted you there is because I was wondering, if you look for the same characteristics for sativas and indicas when harvesting or are they different? People say, "Harvest when trichomes are clear and milky for a soaring high (sativa) and when they're more milky/amber for a heavy stone effect (indica)". I know trichs arent everything but does this mean a ripe sativa will have clear/milky trichs and a ripe indica will have milky/amber ones? For example would a mostly amber triched sativa be a couchlock or the "high" that it is renowned for?


----------



## justsmoking (Sep 14, 2009)

Just one thing about final flushing in the last two weeks. I just started my final phase flush last night but only did half because of watering times. Anyways I at first couldn't see the diferance between milky color tricks and clear ones but I did notice that the pistils were dying off and turning orange !! I love that. Anyways then the purple started to come in on this one strain were I thought it would never come out . Any ways I see mainly orange pistils and ambering tricks and they just plain look like buds and still now will because of your great thread will do my final phase as long as I can.


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2009)

just for clarification, THC-A is simply the un-activated form of THC. it is what is on the bud before it is burned. it isn't a predecessor . . . 

other than that, good stuff. I don't agree with the use of cannabinoid terms to determine high. I think you should stick with the sativa/indica extremes. pretty much the easiest way to define types of weed. THC-V is primarily found in indica varieties, so I don't think it's going to give you that 'souring cereberal high', I think it's more likely to give you a body high.

so just stick to indica/sativa and it should prevent lots of confusion .


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 14, 2009)

poplars said:


> just for clarification, THC-A is simply the un-activated form of THC. it is what is on the bud before it is burned. it isn't a predecessor . . .
> 
> other than that, good stuff. I don't agree with the use of cannabinoid terms to determine high. I think you should stick with the sativa/indica extremes. pretty much the easiest way to define types of weed. THC-V is primarily found in indica varieties, so I don't think it's going to give you that 'souring cereberal high', I think it's more likely to give you a body high.
> 
> so just stick to indica/sativa and it should prevent lots of confusion .


I think we have some confusion here. I don't want to split hairs , because I don't have any formal chemistry training, however its my understanding that a predecessor is just that, THC-A will become THC with certain conditions (usually heat and time) either way, it could be I just misused to term, if so, I apologise.

As for THC-V, I was a little taken aback when I read your take on the subject, as it contradicts what I've always assumed to be the truth. I 'm assuming you are a student of wikipedia (no offence intended, I'll be the first to admit that wikipedia is one of my sources.) I'm also assuming that it is this article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrocannabivarin) that you used as reference. It really is looking much the same as when i last read it only with just about every reference to subspecies sativa having been changed to indica. I don't really get it, as _this_ is always the information I've been taking as gospel.


> *Tetrahydrocannabivarin*
> 
> Main article: Tetrahydrocannabivarin
> Tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV) is prevalent in certain South African and Southeast Asian strains of Cannabis. It is an antagonist of THC at CB1 receptors and attenuates the psychoactive effects of THC


Now correct me if i'm wrong, but in my experiences, southeast asia and south africa are both famous for their exotic sativa strains.(thai and durban poison come to mind). As a matter of fact, I've never heard of any Indicas being natural to that part of the world, generally they are more associated with cooler mountainous areas of pakistan, siberia and the like.

I'm going to have to do some homework on this one, I really hate to share information that isn't true, and you have me now doubting myself.


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I think we have some confusion here. I don't want to split hairs , because I don't have any formal chemistry training, however its my understanding that a predecessor is just that, THC-A will become THC with certain conditions (usually heat and time) either way, it could be I just misused to term, if so, I apologise.
> 
> As for THC-V, I was a little taken aback when I read your take on the subject, as it contradicts what I've always assumed to be the truth. I 'm assuming you are a student of wikipedia (no offence intended, I'll be the first to admit that wikipedia is one of my sources.) I'm also assuming that it is this article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrocannabivarin) that you used as reference. It really is looking much the same as when i last read it only with just about every reference to subspecies sativa having been changed to indica. I don't really get it, as _this_ is always the information I've been taking as gospel.
> 
> ...


upon further reading it seems I mis-read the article on THC-V, it was indeed talking about sativas. it mentioned subsp. indica, which is what caused me to mis-read it.

anyways, the difference between THC and THC-A, as well as cannabinoid and cannabinoid-a is the extra CO2 molecule on the cannabinoid. when cannabis is burned/cooked/vaporized all the cannabinoids go through decarboxylization and that results in the co2 molecule detaching, thus activating the cannabinoid.

so apparently there was only one clarification that needed to be made. anyways right on with the other info int his thread.


----------



## asdfva (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the point that Zeus was making, from my
point of view, was that you need not over complicate the
issue of harvest time with unnecessary science; When the
plant itself if completely capable of expressing it's deficiency,
if any, and when it's ready for harvest. 

See the whole plant... not the chemistry. 

Especially with amateur grows that have no real controls
that are congruent with any actual study. 

Just sayin'.

EDIT: To the dude with the 10 week SD... give it 2 more weeks.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2009)

asdfva said:


> I'm pretty sure the point that Zeus was making, from my
> point of view, was that you need not over complicate the
> issue of harvest time with unnecessary science; When the
> plant itself if completely capable of expressing it's deficiency,
> ...


I think those who are into chemistry (like myself) find it more interesting to focus on the chemistry side, connect the dots so we can understand the entire picture.

I have no problem with it being explained simply. I was clarifying on the chemistry he was mentioning in that post. not bringing it up out of nowhere.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

Does it get you REALLY REALLY HIGH???

Then.. you did it right...


----------



## tokeCALIkush (Sep 15, 2009)

Great post man, so i have 4 plants total and im pretty much broke right now so i have nothing to smoke, i have been pulling off buds off of one of my plants here and there 2 smoke, so with that plant imma just keep on smoking it, but the other three will be harvested according to this thread, thanks now i know i dont need to go buy a 12 dollar microscope, i probably will though once i start growing indoors


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 16, 2009)

great post Zeus, subscribed and +rep!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 16, 2009)

Great post + rep. I just need to figure out how to lock myself out of the grow room for another 5-6 weeks!!


----------



## asdfva (Sep 18, 2009)

poplars said:


> I think those who are into chemistry (like myself) find it more interesting to focus on the chemistry side, connect the dots so we can understand the entire picture.


^^For someone who is "into" chemistry, you might want to
get further "into" it; Only a politician/lawyer would say that
specific scientific studies are comparable with "in field" 
experiments. Unless everyone is doing the exact same 
grow, with solid regulated controls, your equations will
never come out the same.

What's good for the geese, IS NOT good for the gander. 
Nature can, and does, change.



asdfva said:


> Especially with amateur grows that have no real controls
> that are congruent with any actual study.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Excellent thread Zeus.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 18, 2009)

Good one Zeus. Now instead of describing this process countless times to people myself I can just link to your thread. Killer.


----------



## poplars (Sep 18, 2009)

asdfva said:


> ^^For someone who is "into" chemistry, you might want to
> get further "into" it; Only a politician/lawyer would say that
> specific scientific studies are comparable with "in field"
> experiments. Unless everyone is doing the exact same
> ...



uh, all Ih ave done is post existing well-known scientific information. I don't have to do a study just to say that THC-A is not activated until it's burned?

jesus christ. I can't believe you're even comparing me to a politician, fuck you sir.


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 21, 2009)

yo guys whats up great thread gave me a good understanding now having said that does this look ready for harvest? its diesel ryder takes 8 weeks to harvest from seed according to the breeder now mine is just short a few days of the 8 week mark this is how she is looking now i just took these pics of her most are of he main cola and side buds could you guys let me know if shes almost there? thanks again for the help sorry if the pics arnt really clear i used my cellphone


----------



## rasclot (Sep 22, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> yo guys whats up great thread gave me a good understanding now having said that does this look ready for harvest? its diesel ryder takes 8 weeks to harvest from seed according to the breeder now mine is just short a few days of the 8 week mark this is how she is looking now i just took these pics of her most are of he main cola and side buds could you guys let me know if shes almost there? thanks again for the help sorry if the pics arnt really clear i used my cellphone


 looks good mate id give that an extra 2 weeks


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 22, 2009)

rasclot said:


> looks good mate id give that an extra 2 weeks


thanks bro thats what i figured but wanted to be sure i was so close to harvesting last night hahaha im sure its gonna be worth the wait in two weeks


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 22, 2009)

So what do you guys think? From zeus's take on harvesting i think a week yet.

We have finished the 9th week as of this past friday, so we are into the 10th week now


----------



## MennoTheWise (Sep 22, 2009)

Mmmmm that looks nicely matured 

But yeah I'd give it maybe another week tops. The pistols have receded so the calyxes should swell just a bit more. You could harvest now if you wanted but I'd say about 5-7days. 

Good job man!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 22, 2009)

MennoTheWise said:


> Mmmmm that looks nicely matured
> 
> But yeah I'd give it maybe another week tops. The pistols have receded so the calyxes should swell just a bit more. You could harvest now if you wanted but I'd say about 5-7days.
> 
> Good job man!


 thanks, i still see mostly cloudy trichs on most of the bud. Some spots show more amber trichs, but its not evenly distributed across the bud as a whole.

Also, they dont have the rusty glow to them, in the right light (out of the cabinet) they still look frosty.


----------



## yarddog35 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great post, rep given.

Thanks for the info, I'm a little over 7 weeks into flower now and finally I feel comfortable as to when it will be time to chop.

I have read all the stuff about hair color and trich color but what you said about understanding the growth cycle of the plant (not quoting) made complete sense. The pictures along with the explanation REALLY helped me out.

Also I thought it was interesting when you brought up the cycles of the trichs swelling. This is my first grow but, I have grown tons of other outdoor and indoor plants. I enjoy growing plants and seeing them flower so this girl has been no different. It was around 9 days ago when I was looking her over I noticed the trichs were noticeably smaller. It was 3 days ago when the light came on and oh wow so much suger! Now she has been swelling nicely and the trich look great. I will keep track on my cycles and keep what you said in mind.

Anyway thanks for the help man, its really apprecieated!


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 26, 2009)

zeus. thank you + rep. i will use this as a reference for harvesting. no xception! how about your drying and curing tecnique? PLEASE ADD THAT!


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 27, 2009)

i'm giving you a rep +, too.. VERY informative. i have 7 0f 8 of my babies left. they have at least another 4-6 weeks left. i picked one premature, got 3-4 oz of semi-schwahhy looking stuff, but there is thrichomes on it. i'll grind it up for hash and cannabutter and that will keep me rolling to the rest of the crop comes in. thx for the help


----------



## Brentman420 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot zeus....this clears up a lot of questions I had....and lets me know I gotta couple weeks to go..happy growin


----------



## diet103 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey this is a really helpful thread, I wasn't too sure about when to do it until I found this thread. 

I have a question though. My weather has went to crap and I have brought my 2 outdoor plants inside, they both have about one or two weeks max left and the forecast is crappy and cloudy for those 2 weeks. Will the buds still ripen and fatten properly without proper sunlight??


----------



## haze2 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lilmafia Ill say those are pretty damn done, considering everything that Zeus said.


----------



## Wemp (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree 110%

Nice Thread


----------



## swazifarmer (Sep 30, 2009)

Zeus that was the best thing I've ever seen on Harvesting. Now I know I've got a few more weeks to harvest my 1st plant, give the guy the rep he deserves


----------



## Tweeds (Sep 30, 2009)

sticky please


----------



## tony truman69 (Sep 30, 2009)

im assuming all of these are grown hydro... what about if you're growing outdoors.. what if your plant needs another 3 weeks, but weather isn't greatest.. its not freezing... but not that warm out either.. any tricks for "speeding" up the process??? Will the plants continue to grow in late Oct if weather stays above freezing?


----------



## diet103 (Sep 30, 2009)

diet103 said:


> Hey this is a really helpful thread, I wasn't too sure about when to do it until I found this thread.
> 
> I have a question though. My weather has went to crap and I have brought my 2 outdoor plants inside, they both have about one or two weeks max left and the forecast is crappy and cloudy for those 2 weeks. Will the buds still ripen and fatten properly without proper sunlight??


Question bump and what the dude above me said


----------



## Highhunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Subscribed! I think my plants have another 10 days or so but the weather is getting in the low 40's even hit 35 the other night. How will this effect the buds? It's already turning one of my plants purple. The bag did however have purple on the bud I got the seed from. Let them fight the weather? whats the risk-reward here?


----------



## asdfva (Oct 3, 2009)

^^If you live in the midwest...

You can cover your plants at night. This will help
with the freezing nights. If you have them in pots, 
put them inside the shed, or other non-heated 
enclosure you might have.


----------



## kiote (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey Zeus, thanks so much for giving me something I can use.
That is more of what I needed; a good, clear explanation & photo examples!
Thank you, thank you!!!
Good bud karma to ya!!!


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 3, 2009)

"This is by no means meant to be the definitive guide to knowing when to chop your plant, only my views on the subject."

You may want to bold and italicize this. People are ignoring science/botany and quoting this thread everywhere I look without recognizing that it is simply your opinion and preference. I like your post. I +rep'd you for it. Its a good post but it is not useful to me as a patient and caregiver. Just saying, you may need to make the disclaimer bigger and brighter =p


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 3, 2009)

Why would you +rep him if it was not useful to you as a patient and caregiver? The title of the thread says it's his take on harvesting, not "this is how you must determine harvest time; obey or die."

Take a nap or something.



Twistedfunk said:


> "This is by no means meant to be the definitive guide to knowing when to chop your plant, only my views on the subject."
> 
> You may want to bold and italicize this. People are ignoring science/botany and quoting this thread everywhere I look without recognizing that it is simply your opinion and preference. I like your post. I +rep'd you for it. Its a good post but it is not useful to me as a patient and caregiver. Just saying, you may need to make the disclaimer bigger and brighter =p


----------



## Twistedfunk (Oct 3, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Why would you +rep him if it was not useful to you as a patient and caregiver? The title of the thread says it's his take on harvesting, not "this is how you must determine harvest time; obey or die."
> 
> Take a nap or something.


Its a sound method on how to produce a very heavy narcotic effect and was written and explained very thoroughly so I gave him +rep. It was a good read and I liked it. Reread my post to answer the rest of your oh so witty retort. Now get off my lawn, I'm trying to take a nap.


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 4, 2009)

Twistedfunk said:


> Its a sound method on how to produce a very heavy narcotic effect and was written and explained very thoroughly so I gave him +rep. It was a good read and I liked it. Reread my post to answer the rest of your oh so witty retort. Now get off my lawn, I'm trying to take a nap.


Smartypants!


----------



## crazygetup (Oct 13, 2009)

Zeus, you are SO right on. +Rep to you for sharing this most important of information!

Cannabis is just like any other fruit or flower bearing plant. It is harvested when it is "ripe". 

The best analogy I can think of is soft tree fruit. Would you eat a green pear, nectarine or peach? Yuck. I mean could you eat it? Yes. Would it fill you up and provide nutrition? Yes. Would it taste good. Hell No. 

So kids remember, before you chop a plant that still has ANY white hairs on it think of what a ripe tree ripened peach is like. Ultra sweet & so juicy it runs down your elbows when you bite it. 

If you think your unripened buds tastes good, Just think how much better it will be when it's ripe.


----------



## Wemp (Oct 13, 2009)

Im glad you made this thread Zeus


----------



## Cuervo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great post Zeus, very informative & right in time for more fun now than worries 

Here's a few pics
my guess would be another week or two! what do you think?


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 5, 2009)

i grow hydro and with organics. i know what my plants look like when they are ready to chop but i dont know when i should start the flush could u give me your opinion on this. SpuceZeus


----------



## chronicdice88 (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome thread! i just harvested today actually.. and the best part about growing your own bud is the fact is YOU decide what kind of high you want by harvesting whenever YOU want... but those last 2 weeks are really worth the wait


----------



## nuggets73 (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome info .. Thanks .. #1


----------



## BrettCharlyns (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you! That was, by far, the best information I've read on harvesting if not all of growing in general. concise and to the point with logical reasoning. I've been having stop myself from doing it too early now I know. thanks


----------



## farmrsmith (Nov 12, 2009)

About time someone did this great thread, you da man!


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to try super hard to wait for ripeness. I don't think i have actually done that before. The thing I wonder is whether you actually get more for bang for your time*watts when you harvest earlier. Does it really pack on enough weight or crystals to be worth the extra time it takes canopy space in flowering? I'm definitely going to wait for swelling, but i'll probably still chop when most pistols are orange just because i need something.


----------



## pranaphreak (Dec 8, 2009)

very informative and correct yet very painful for the impatient...


----------



## Green Calli King (Dec 8, 2009)

Love it! Open mind's... All man kind needs!!


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Why isn't this a sticky? I have posted a link to this thread at least 25 times for questions regarding harvesting


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Dec 9, 2009)

+rep Zeus!! While I'm new to indoor growing, I grew up around, and have been involved in farming at some level my entire life. Your take on this is totally logical (something I find lacking on MJ forums a lot of the time!) and pretty much mirrors my own observations involving other plant species. Plus, you have a way of putting things that I think a lot of people understand better --- often people get too involved in the technical/chemistry end of things, which is all good but confuses the shit out of most readers!!!

EXCELLENT thread!!!!!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 9, 2009)

I hear u Tom! At least 20x myself. Im just tryin to filter out the same question ' is it ready yet?' from being posted 30+ times a day.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah man somebody should hit up a mod and see if they can make this a sticky
I have posted this a hell of a lot more times than the other harvesting stickies.........


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just posted it 3x in last 5 min. Def a sticky!!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2009)

Fditty00 said:


> I just posted it 3x in last 5 min. Def a sticky!!


 yea it should be a sicky ive posted it a few times aswell


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 9, 2009)

I keep this and Uncle Bens tips on a short leash.


----------



## Stoney384 (Dec 9, 2009)

Great advice Zues, really informative!!!


----------



## greenpark13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome thread. Making me wait -- but with questions.

Any input if you have autos? Specifically, I have a micro-auto grow going. Need some heady high for live music and walking the dog.

I have one auto that I effed-up and it looks like it is dying -- chop or let it go? NO fan leaves (fell off). Purple stem. Lots of yellowing on buds. Looks terrible, but keeps on keepin' on, I guess.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have never posted in a thread made by uncle ben, nice try though

Also, how would a plant just not have the hairs turn brown? The hairs turning brown happens to EVERY marijuana plant whether it be a auto flowering strain or regular
What would make a certain white strain not have the hairs turn brown? Some magical genetics? If you had some basic knowledge of growing marijuana you would have realized how dumb of a question that was. Here's a link it seems you might be having some trouble finding it: https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq

Now I am done arguing with you because this is one of the best harvesting threads on the site and I am not going to allow you ridiculous statements ruin it. You've been put on the ignore list, see ya!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 10, 2009)

sup zeus?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 10, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> sup zeus?


nada, blazed up from a blunt, eating some delicious stir fry and keeping it real.

Whats the good word my friend?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> nada, blazed up from a blunt, eating some delicious stir fry and keeping it real.
> 
> Whats the good word my friend?


nothing much, trying to make ends meet as my babies come along. need a new yob and I think I'll have it in the next couple days, just been real slow ynow 

bout another month at least before i see some nugs.


----------



## patient 420 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice post. Very informative.


----------



## Guest999 (Dec 12, 2009)

Zeus- It's been asked a couple times and it would be nice to know your thoughts on sativa/sativa-dominant plants.

edit: i looked around at some of your other posts and it seems you don't have much sativa experience so what are you initial thoughts?


----------



## sparki (Dec 12, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> So what do you guys think? From zeus's take on harvesting i think a week yet.
> 
> We have finished the 9th week as of this past friday, so we are into the 10th week now


what strain is this?


----------



## NasalSpray (Dec 12, 2009)

Very Nice Post. The first time I have even replied to anything here... I've read alot, here and elsewhere though. I have a question.. If I may...

I read of this poster that did his "flushing" in this way; He ran his ph level down to 5.2 during what he figured to be the last 2-weeks. Effectively locking the nutes... and thereby making only H20 available to the plant.

Can you share you thoughts on this please?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 12, 2009)

nutes are nutes one you stop feeding the palnt will use it up till its next feed which should be water and mollases if starting flush eventually the nutrients will be absorbed then flushed out with only water...i dont think lowering ph would put such an effect on flush...

thats just my two sence

One love


----------



## grow space (Dec 15, 2009)

Hy there good ppl...
I was wondering, on how colder temps effects the final week of bloom?I am also thinking on going to 48h off, and the 1h on which follows the sweet harvest day(24. of december, if 10 weeks i enough -white widow)...Does this idea sound good to you fellow members..?


----------



## Unnk (Dec 27, 2009)

gonna push the genetics of some bag seed midis and see what i can produce with this method of harvesting lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

sweeeet


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 4, 2010)

southern homegrower said:


> i grow hydro and with organics. i know what my plants look like when they are ready to chop but i dont know when i should start the flush could u give me your opinion on this. SpuceZeus


Hey Zues, very good thread, no need to say that tho considering about 75% of this thread is full of that( i just did tho huh). I am in my 1st hydroponic grow using an ebb abd flow with white widow and i am trying to figure out when i should start my flush. I understand that you should chop when the buds look swollen and the pistils shrink into the bud, but how can i apply this to the flush. I am in week 7 of 12/12 and i know they are not "READY". i am just having trouble translating that to when i should start my flush. i think i have asked this same question over last few days in a few different room and even asked it in a few different ways, needless to say i come up with bupkis so far on the subject. even went as far to start a thread asking when is too late to harvest.
here is a link to it if you would like to put in some input. https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/289342-harvesting-too-late.html#post3614245

you deserve + rep for this thread and you get another plus from me. just hope you can answer my flush question as well. no pics cuz my puter is being an asshole.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 4, 2010)

rabidcow said:


> Hey Zues, very good thread, no need to say that tho considering about 75% of this thread is full of that( i just did tho huh). I am in my 1st hydroponic grow using an ebb abd flow with white widow and i am trying to figure out when i should start my flush. I understand that you should chop when the buds look swollen and the pistils shrink into the bud, but how can i apply this to the flush. I am in week 7 of 12/12 and i know they are not "READY". i am just having trouble translating that to when i should start my flush. i think i have asked this same question over last few days in a few different room and even asked it in a few different ways, needless to say i come up with bupkis so far on the subject. even went as far to start a thread asking when is too late to harvest.
> here is a link to it if you would like to put in some input. https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/289342-harvesting-too-late.html#post3614245
> 
> you deserve + rep for this thread and you get another plus from me. just hope you can answer my flush question as well. no pics cuz my puter is being an asshole.


\

dont listen to those cats about cloudy to amber producing the diff between couchlock nad not couchlock thats just outrageous because thc is useless with out its cbd and cbn counter part just as thcv is usless with out them why dont these ppl grow out a pure sativa and let it ripen like it should and lets see if they get a (couchlock off it) and btw amonth into flower these bag seed genetics are crazy got 3-4 really diff phenotypes 2 of them being really dank and the others being pretty damn good as well


----------



## bob+marley (Jan 5, 2010)

tnrtinr said:


> That first picture is sexy!!!
> 
> Great post! I see a lot of people harvest prematurely on this site. Everyone is afraid of hermis and THC degradation or they want a pure indica to act like a sativa.



a grower wanting a stoney COUCH GRIPPING indica to be more like a light buzzy fun sativa high. 

A buddy o mine just pulled his beautiful PURE KUSH plant about two weeks early.


Ruined. 



great post dude. +rep+rep+rep


----------



## damargentina (Jan 30, 2010)

hey man excellent post! suscribed! gypsybush gave me the link... mine are definitely not ready to harvest yet but i sure will give you a holler when i think they are 
peace!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2010)

nice post, subscribed, gonna pass this one around


----------



## Drr (Feb 2, 2010)

collieBudz said:


> why be a clown like you and just SAY things, here's a link, asshole
> 
> 
> Hell, like you, i'll make it easier cause you won't find it :
> ...





SpruceZeus said:


> Pretty much the first thing I say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now this is a classic case of my dad can beat up your dad.. Zeus is sharing his experience with a ripe plant. (over ripe in collieBudz eyes) and collieBudz quotes a fucking link of some other guys words.. 

Do some of your own research and hard work and then debate the subject...



Now onto harvesting.. I seen this thread pretty much when it started.. watching my tric's i've noticed they stand up in waves.. up and down.. and i'm still waiting for amber tric's altough I have no scope just a dinky hadn held magnifying glass.. but it's white shinny crystalls for the most part.. the white glands are when the thc is most concetrated I think.. letting it break down and letting the calyx swell(smoking material) you will get a much better high.. THC is only 1/3 to 1/6 the battle in my eyes.. thinking its number 1 and the only one.. is plain ignorant .. 

THC degrades when drying and also when curing.... curing isn't just about taste the long slow cure allows for a proper break down and not a complete break down..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I mean s**t, I just spent 20.00 on a F*****g micro scope and jewlers loupe and here you come with this S**T.. Great job my man, real talk (+ rep)and thanks for sharing!!!love the pic's also..peace


----------



## Moldy (Feb 12, 2010)

Good logical advice! Thanks for posting this thread!!
1+ rep


----------



## travon (Feb 12, 2010)

I just want to thank you for this info and yes!! I went by the trichomes and yes i thought i chopped to early even when said 50/50 cloudy,amber should be chop time and it didnt even look close to being that riped this will help in the future.this is a sticky right???


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 14, 2010)

I had a strange experience growing my first grow. It flowered for 96 days and I don't think it was completely done. Very short plant but with sativa looking leaves. Very short distance between nodes. I chopped when about 10% amber because that's what everyone said to do even though after 3 months there was still new growth and white hairs popping out. It was a great high but lacked flavor. Also since I was new to growing I didn't know really what I was doing. No nutes except for succunat, which it got every watering except last 10 days after flushing. It didn't fill out as much as I thought it should but that might have been lack of food.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 14, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> I had a strange experience growing my first grow. It flowered for 96 days and I don't think it was completely done. Very short plant but with sativa looking leaves. Very short distance between nodes. I chopped when about 10% amber because that's what everyone said to do even though after 3 months there was still new growth and white hairs popping out. It was a great high but lacked flavor. Also since I was new to growing I didn't know really what I was doing. No nutes except for succunat, which it got every watering except last 10 days after flushing. It didn't fill out as much as I thought it should but that might have been lack of food.


 Yeah, it was lack of food... MJ needs specific nutrients to do what it needs to do... You really need to do some reading on the botany of Marijuana, it will give you a better understanding of why the plant does what it does... Its actually very interesting reading... Start again, making sure you know the basics, there are heaps of people on here willing to give their knowledge and experience to help you...


----------



## jebus2029 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, having another go at it now. They are about 10 days old or so. Using succunat at the moment. I have Fox Farm's Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and Big Bloom on the way. Liquid for soil grow. 

Funny thing about the last grow was that everyone loved it and it was pretty potent. I think everyone liked it so much though because I was super careful with trimming and storage. Never touched the buds so whenever I broke out a nug it was covered in super long trichomes.


----------



## Yg420 (Feb 16, 2010)

+rep! great info! should be STICKIED!!! but i doubt it cuz it goes against the grain around here...


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Feb 16, 2010)

BAD ASS< Keep the good word coming. Excellent post!


----------



## TheNatural (Feb 16, 2010)

One day, everyone will realize that Cannabis is a fruit and you do not eat green bannanas.

A Cannabis Tree has a GLOW to her that is unmistakable, when she is completely ripe.

Once you see this glow, in a properly ripened Tree, you will never need a microscope or an opinion, of when it is done.

Of course, it pays to turn out the Big Lights to see this glow at it's best, but you can see it all the same and it will set you free, LOL.

Blessings,

Rev. TheNatural

P.S. it is not really Amber you are looking for in the Trichomes anyway.......Golden Trichomes, is the color that makes me salivate and my girls scream....I'm done, as they glow.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 16, 2010)

TheNatural said:


> One day, everyone will realize that Cannabis is a fruit and you do not eat green bannanas.
> 
> A Cannabis Tree has a GLOW to her that is unmistakable, when she is completely ripe.
> 
> ...


Thank you Revered for your blessings...lol...  May your trees of happiness bloom to giant footballs...

Laceygirl...


----------



## vtguitar88 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey so, on the first page (yeah way back there...) Zeuss gave an excellent example of a case where the trichomes developed but the buds were clearly not ready. I have a case where I swear the buds are done - almost entirely orange hairs, very dense buds, hairs are shriveled - but the plant is a weird strain (probably not very potent) and doesn't have that many visible trichomes. The ones I could see looked maybe slightly amber, probably more milky, with my 60x scope, but again, they seem to be few and far between. Is it possible to have the opposite situation of what Zeuss posted, as in buds done based on overall appearance and pistils but not clearly showing amber trichs?? Thanks in advance for any pointers, I seem to be gettin myself all worked up about the best time to harvest, as I'm a first timer.


----------



## Drr (Feb 20, 2010)

Be using a scope you check a small fraction of the bud.. the gloden amber glow tells you most or alot of them are turning or have turned.. You can clearly tell if you watch it grow.. they come on clear sparkly and slowly fade cloudy/milky white, then amber/golden up... 

and you want smoking material so you need the the seed brackets to swell which helps with the over all ratios of chemicals I think..


----------



## NickNasty (Feb 27, 2010)

damargentina said:


> hey yall! remember me? i have right now a big bang, lemon skunk, SAD and two red dwarves, the latter are autos.
> i told you i d post when they were about ready and well we are about to chop our first red dwarf. it is right now 58 days old. plz take a look at the pics and let us know what you think  last time we waited too long and the effects were like narcotic... psicodelic, wanna make sure that doesnt happen again. we dont have a scope or anything so i remembered your post and told my hubbie we should post on your thread. here are the pics he took... anxiously waiting for your reply
> us


What are the effects supposed to be with this strain? It may just have that effect at finish time. To me it looks like it could at least go and extra week. Take a look at attitude's pic of it, this looks ready to harvest.






I would take a sample nug and see if you prefer the high now. Even if its not finished you may enjoy the high more and if so harvest now. After all it is your bud. Highs are different from strain to strain so it may just be that this plant when done doesn't give you the type of high your looking for.


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Feb 27, 2010)

So how do you feel about chopping sections of the plant as they become done first and letting other continuing to develop, on smaller more plant personalized grows.


----------



## Santiago (Mar 4, 2010)

Great great great read!!!! I stumbled upon this thread getting ready for my plants to harvest, and I'm seeing I'm going to need more time than I realized. I've read Zeus' guide a few times now, and I keep something new out of it each time. Anyway, thanks for your guide Z!!!


----------



## WildWildWeed (Mar 5, 2010)

Great guide Zeus, you saved me from harvesting too early. Everywhere I've looked so far, all they mention is the trich colour as the best indicator and I took that as gospel, seems I'll have to add another week until harvest. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kostasgr (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks zeus you are my teacher on harvest  i was going to post just to make sure but now i'm pretty sure!

/sticky plz


----------



## Prot3us1 (Mar 5, 2010)

I wouldnt try to judge trich color from that tiny amount of magnification. That amber could be the hps glowing through the "globe" on the top of the stalk. Could be the color of the floor or anything shining through. Just like if you had a glass marble on a blue carpet you would see blue in the top of the marble right?

That plant doesnt look ready to me in either pic. I like to magnify trichs 150x min, then you can see INSIDE the stalk and really see whats happening. I found when i ripened according to the pistils then looked through the microscope most of my trichromes were shrivelled and falling off when disturbed. This wold be phenomenal for hash i bet, but ill take my trichs on the bud please. Ill make hash out of the trim. lol

Still, there are a thousand people with a thousand ways to tell when your plants are ripe. Perhaps w each look for a different feeling in our bud, and we have subconsciously dialed in what we like to see on the plant to achieve that end result?

At the end of the day, you wouldnt FEEL as if your bud was awesome if you went by trich color, and i wouldnt feel like my bud was at its potential if i waited longer...but I do want to say, by the 25% mark my buds have long finished swelling..perhaps you just have phenos that dont amber up. This isnt uncommon and i wasted a plant by waiting way too long for it to amber up. It was such messy high, but i still enjoyed it lol. Messed me up but i was non functional.

just my opinion, not saying you are wrong as you can see, to each their own!
prot
To each their own though, I know people that wont harvest by any of the usual methods...they wont go by trichs, or time, or pistils, some like the smell. I cant tell, but they sniff their plants and know...their trichs are about 30% amber at this point. (well more amber than mine, but still SIGNIFICANTLY under 50%).


----------



## purplebibble (Mar 5, 2010)

subscribed!...and thanks again!


----------



## golddog (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm subscribed.

I have (at 50 days 12/12) :

1 Sour Diesel - going to be picked first
1 C-4 - will be picked after that
2 Super O.G.'s - going to let them ride it out.

Thanks


----------



## macrael (Mar 7, 2010)

was a very interesting article thanks i skipped a few pages in between but every body has pretty much the same response in different words i think my head is getting soar from learning so much about these weeds that i realized its not just growing any more its an art, which i would like to master thanks to every one in the thread that posted some good propaganda. salut zeus


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2010)

Bump worthy thread.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just wanted to give a quick smoke report and weight from my papaya and blue mystic. All total my wet weight came out to 383.6 not including the 13.2 Grams of popcorn buds that i took off early dry weight...As for the smoke report I was going for the couch lock and i got it if its this good now the two week cure will be outstanding, the papaya is the most flaverful and the most fragrent but not by much with the blue mystic just a lil bit of a smoother high but still very potent..They both held there bag apeal and smell very well so far and thats a plus to me..Here are a couple of pic's pf the smaller bud sights that are still drying on there way to the jar..hope you all enjoy and if you get a chance grow theses two strains they are worth it..peace


----------



## aerodoit (Mar 17, 2010)

awesome info


----------



## mcalegolas&bonq420 (Mar 18, 2010)

+rep this post was very helpful, thnx!


----------



## BlueTrain (Mar 20, 2010)

great thread.
thank you kindly for sharing.
+rep.


----------



## twentytoe (Mar 20, 2010)

+rep man awesome stuff, I will be harvesting in a short time, thanks to you they will definitely be ready! Thanks again.


----------



## Mulltie (Mar 24, 2010)

excruciating is not the word. absaloute painstaking pain Lol.. idk excruciating does describe it pretty well.. DAMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 
PLUS REP +++++


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Whats up all ? i just wanted to say not bad bag appeal,and smokes even better my bluemystic...Peace


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Mar 30, 2010)

wooowzerrss


----------



## jdizzle22 (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw this tidbit earlier in the thread and was hoping someone could elaborate on its idea
"I was informed by great growers here that another sign of coming ripeness, was a second explosion of pistil development as well."
I'm presently a day away from week 9 of 12/12 with my first grow using bagseed, and this comment struck me. I noticed on at least one of my plants it looked like there were some new pistils coming out of little seed shaped growths (basically like when pistils first appear but the thing it comes out of is a little bigger) on some of the bud growth. Also I will throw this question out there just for the heck of it (even though it probably isn't related to this thread) - Anyone know whats up with little white petal flowers on my bud? On at least one of my plants there are a few pinky nail sized white growths on the top bud that look like little white roses (petals and all). With my pocket microscope they seem to be an extreme concentration of trichomes, but I'm not 100% on that (since its so white its so bright I can't get a great look at it). Wondering if this might be a sign of when to harvest, but I can't find anything about it on the internet.


----------



## skeevy360 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is great. i haven't seen too many pics with the pitisols receding into the bud. it looks great. thanks


----------



## scoobyman (Apr 30, 2010)

Cheers 4 the info I shall put it to use and see how far she goes + rep


----------



## Unclepauly (May 4, 2010)

If you harvest by this method is it still possible to get a heady high instead of couch lock? Is it strain specific? I just fear over ripening my buds


----------



## YGrow (May 5, 2010)

I like the presentation and practice of this method. Thanks for the great info, zeus.


----------



## allen bud (Jul 8, 2010)

good post + REP for the knowledge !!!peace


----------



## smokefrogg (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome post zeus!

i'm going to take what you said about pistils receding and seed bracts swelling in consideration when i next check the ladies

thanks for droppin' knowledge man!


----------



## deprave (Aug 12, 2010)

good read thanks zeus - I was never really buying into the trich stuff either, mainly because I speak with a lot of very experienced growers and they all kind of laugh at the idea of the old microscope trick - A part of me thought it might be due to them being elderly and set in their ways so I had some difficulty really deciding for myself until I read your article here, My belief is that trichs are an important aspect indeed but a lot of people I think put an unrealistic amount of weight on what the trichs are doing. (give it to much credit) , your eye witness accounts of seeing the trichs go thru phases further verify for me that indeed it is a minor aspect of choosing when to harvest and not THE MAIN SOLE REASON 

And just so some of you know, to my surprise, this is not really a new thing scoping on the trichs apparently they did that in the 60s even, and apparently they learned (well my friends learned) that 'fooling around with a microscope is a waste of your time'

This is truly a unique article, googled about harvesting so many times b4 I bumped into this gem


----------



## bluedogg (Aug 12, 2010)

Great post, me being a first time grower its all new to me and what i've read before. Hats off to you sir......


----------



## traind (Sep 1, 2010)

The pick of the bud not ready to harvest,how far out do you think it is until it would be ready to harvest? Because my plants are looking like that right now, and im just trying to find a estimation of about how long i got left. Please and thank you.


----------



## zorr (Sep 11, 2010)

This is a good read, Thanks...


----------



## ws23v21g (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the informative post...I'm a noob to but learning as I go. I found this on the web, a more "scientific" way of saying what Zeus is trying to tell us&#8230;
The calyxes first appear as single, thin, tubular, green sheaths surrounding an ovule at the basal attached end with a pair of thin white, yellowish green, or purple pistils attached to the ovule and protruding from the tip fold of the calyx. As the flower begins to age and mature, the pistils grow longer and the calyx enlarges slightly to its full length. Next, the calyx begins to swell as resin secretion increases, and the pistils reach their peak of reproductive ripeness. From this point on, the pistils begin to swell and darken slightly, and the tips may begin to curl and turn reddish brown. At this stage the pistillate flower is past its reproductive peak, and it is not likely that it will produce a viable seed if pollinated. Without pollination the calyx begins to swell almost as if it had been fertilized and resin secretion reaches a peak. The pistils eventually wither and turn a reddish or orange brown. By this time, the swollen calyx has accumulated an incredible layer of resin, but secretion has slowed and few fresh terpenes and cannabinoids are being produced. Falling pistils mark the end of the developmental cycle of the individual pistillate calyx. The resins turn opaque and the calyx begins to die. The biosynthesis of cannabinoids and terpenes parallels the developmental stages of the calyx and associated resin-producing glandular trichomes. Also, the average developmental stage of the accumulated individual calyxes determines the maturational state of the entire floral cluster. Thus, determination of maturational stage and timing of the harvest is based on the average calyx and resin condition, along with general trends in morphology and development of the plant as a whole.


More here&#8230;.

http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-grow-guide/cannabis_maturation_harvesting.html


----------



## Jungle Crown (Sep 18, 2010)

wow great info. Organically grown bud, coupled with proper ripening nutes, harvest and curing offers max high that the genetics deem possible.


----------



## KlosetKing (Sep 20, 2010)

Great stuff man! +Rep Fo Sho


----------



## odbsmydog (Sep 22, 2010)

this thread is about not having to use a microscope! if you get your eyes trained you can tell when bud is past it's prime without using anything. trust me. although a scope is ideal I can tell when it starts getting a golden hue that most of the trich's have turned and it's time to chop it. I have NEVER grown overly-ripe weed in my life. you would have to be ignoring your plants for that to happen..


----------



## Dubious06 (Sep 22, 2010)

Good stuff people, and thanks for the shared insight-- cheers.


----------



## sonofnothing (Sep 22, 2010)

i thought i was multiquoting some certain individuals.. but skipping pages deletes that queued quote..

anyway.. i must say.. you guys are all pretty damn ignorant, for if you actually READ and INGESTED the information, you wouldn't be saying, "thanks for the info it really helps a lot, does this look done?". then you show a picture with a bud that has 4" long pistils and they're half white. seriously some wankers in here hahaha. NO they don't look done. and still over stressing the 45.7/54.3 ratio of milky to amber. .

i enjoyed the read and the pics, Zeus, thanks.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 23, 2010)

odbsmydog said:


> this thread is about not having to use a microscope! if you get your eyes trained you can tell when bud is past it's prime without using anything. trust me. although a scope is ideal I can tell when it starts getting a golden hue that most of the trich's have turned and it's time to chop it. I have NEVER grown overly-ripe weed in my life. you would have to be ignoring your plants for that to happen..


True, since reading this ive done probably ten to twelve grows and not touched my scope once and have never had a problem with the results


----------



## oonzpoonz (Sep 23, 2010)

Great info, now I know when to harvest. +rep


----------



## ws23v21g (Sep 28, 2010)

bump it ttt


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

bumpadee bump bump bump


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 13, 2010)

nice job with this thread... i personally like to harvest some of my sativas when trichs are still mostly clear, perfect for a fun day @ the park..


----------



## valhalla88 (Oct 13, 2010)

excellent information I vote it as a STICKY!


----------



## valhalla88 (Oct 13, 2010)

bumpski da bumpskida bu x


----------



## kingme (Nov 11, 2010)

Well very imformative infomation. thanks alot


----------



## zoso914 (Jan 10, 2011)

SpruceZeus said:


> Okay, I've posted this a couple times, but I though it deserved its own thread.
> 
> 
> *Is it ready yet?: SpruceZeus's take on marijuana ripeness.*
> ...


Well my friend I was only a week and a 1/2 tops from where I had to go before I chopped it was a little late seeing this thread chopped day before yesterday. Thanks again for the excellent information you rock my friend appropriate name for you too.

zoso914


----------



## Eire (Jan 11, 2011)

*Dude, you just saved my first harvest. I've been dancing like a kid holding a pee. But now I see that I'm not missing the moment, it has yet to be. Thank you very much! *


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for help, great info just what I was looking for


----------



## novgro (Feb 16, 2011)

not ready to harvest yet but at least when i am i can do it properly, thanks for the post, much appreciated, helps us noobs out a lot + rep


----------



## vittujoo (Feb 17, 2011)

hey man, thanks for the great info, im harvesting in around 4 weeks and came across your sig by accident and found this thread. one of the best and most useful reads i've had. I'd rep you if i knew how haha


----------



## phenix white (Mar 6, 2011)

this is awsome!i have a Pyramid seeds Northern Lights a 3 time spanabis cup winner genetic! well its 9 weeks and 1 day now,,the breeder time for harvest was 8-9 weeks but its wrong! trich s are whiteish milkey and clear and some have a amberish hue to them..but it the plant still has some growing in her1 pistels havent all receeded id say 10 percent have receded..im going to take it day by day,,any suggestions??? soil organic grow earth juice


----------



## Eire (Mar 6, 2011)

I had some NL clones, I think #5 or #7, not positive of the genetics but they turned out great. I had similar concerns as you and I harvested on day 71. It is great, but beyond couch-lock, it's a knock-out. After curing, a pro that I respect told me that I should have taken them down a week earlier.


----------



## Feelinit (May 3, 2011)

Glad I found this great post!!!!!!!


----------



## Samuel Caldwell (Jul 8, 2011)

Just bumping this one up to say thanks. I've got 4 beautiful girls that I've been getting anxious to chop, checking the scope daily. But after reading this I've completely changed my mind. I've been a gardener since childhood so comparing to fruit, vegetables and especially flowers really makes a lot of sense. They're going to go until they're done.

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## downsouth305tn (Nov 11, 2011)

I just harvested my girls too early cause of just watching trichs...wish I would've saw this thread a month ago. Still came out to be a decent product but nowhere near what I expected and now I know why. The tell tale that I now know is that the hairs on them weren't receading yet and they weren't as full as they should've been. Now I know so next season will be on point, Thanks!


----------



## Cronicclock (Nov 27, 2011)

Was heading to chop down my ladies when i came across this thread. Definitely going to be waiting till they have increased in ripeness. Thanks Zues


----------



## InCognition (Feb 10, 2012)

I have yet to finish my first grow, but after roaming this site for quite a while I always figured the look of the plant had to of showed maturity more accurately, than just one part of the plant (trichomes).

Thanks for this info.

I was still considering buying a jewelers loupe for the sake of it, but I'll pass on it now. Thanks for saving me some $.


----------



## Phaeton (Feb 10, 2012)

Last year I bookmarked this thread while in a different forum.
I find it again today and it is still the #1 tutorial available.
Never thanked you the first time.
Thank you.


----------



## kneecapman (Apr 1, 2012)

Great info here. I live in a Medical Marijuana state, and believe me, the price of Kind HAS went down, and it is NOT because of the law being softened - it because of this very reason. Not saying that there wasn't a fair share of "not quite done yet" shit floating around the pool before the laws changed... Back then, prices were more according to quality. Now that every block has a grower or two, the pool is brown with shit swirls and when someone like me comes out with properly grown, harvested when done, dried proper, cured for more than a week buds, everyone expects the price to be the same. Its a tough sale to say that it is worth more when everyone and their brother can sell their "learning curve" weed as if it was medical grade. So the hope is that more people read this and take it to heart. The incentive for getting compensated more for the effort is harder to find out there (at least in this low-population area I live in now) even when I send my buds to the lab and show lab reports, people (and dispensaries) are less likely to give a shit when they know five other people that has stuff "better than schwagg" for just a couple bucks less than what I want to charge. I refuse to go down the path of not caring just because the market don't care. I urge growers to fall on the safe side of this argument by waiting until their plants are ahowing signs that it is dying. Dying is just a fancy way of saying "nearing the end of its life cycle." Amber overtone and leaves failing is a great time to wait. By then, most plants should have hardly any visible pistols anywhere near the tops of the plants. Don't worry that you are waiting too long - if you don't see any of these more obvious signs, then there is NO WAY you are waiting too long. I mainly use my magnifying glass and microscope to check leaves for bugs, fungus and shit like that. Trichones look cool, but they make people want to jump the gun just because they see amber... they begin to fear that one day, two days after seeing amber, the whole plant is just going to be brown and all the THC will be like fart dust. It happens over a period of days, not hours. Hell, indoors in the right conditions, it could take over a month PAST your 8 week deadline before a plant is truely "dying." If you take away nutes towards the end of the life cycle, YES, it will speed up the ripening process, but not so much that you have to keep checking it hourly. JUST LET IT GROW>!!! You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## brettsog (Apr 22, 2012)

GypsyBush said:


> Does it get you REALLY REALLY HIGH???
> 
> Then.. you did it right...


funny shit lol +rep


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Apr 22, 2012)

This thread is probably one of the best on RIU... Bravo +rep.


----------



## milo801 (Apr 28, 2012)

hahaha good shit


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 4, 2012)

We need a mod to go through and delete all these "are these done" pics. I mean there is 5 other threads for that, and its what this thread was "suppose" to get away from. The mindless sheep who didn't read or understand the OPs post are doing exactly what he wanted them to get away from. Sad. I do for one appreciate this type of post on RIU there are too many of the mindless onway thinking sheep here, that love to follow erroneous information or even worse not able to think outside the box or for themselves for that matter.

Still not understanding why this is not a sticky, the other harvesting stickies are sub-par to this one.


----------



## bassclef (Jun 5, 2012)

Great thread, should be a sticky!


----------



## pasha718 (Jul 6, 2012)

Good shit. 

Very informative

i like i like


----------



## kinetic (Jul 8, 2012)

good thread with clear examples, I would rather throw some loot out for someone else's and wait for my own, giving it the proper time it needs. I also feel that working with the same strain helps one define what they like from it. I just happen to hit the landing the 2nd time I grew my w.w. and now know what I like and what to observe. My 1st two grow I was a bit impatient but if one makes subsequent progress, said person is accomplishing what is one of the biggest goals of this endeavor, improvement...


----------



## ninjamcmuffin (Sep 16, 2012)

Great post. My buds thank you.


----------



## danbridge (Sep 16, 2012)

You can also do it the way the indians did back in the 1800's before there were scopes:

1. When flowering starts, you dont have to give a shit if it looks ready or not. Take a LITTLE bud and smoke it (If it takes like shit and only gets you a little buzz, then it's not ready).

2. Repeat every few weeks or so, keeping in mind to test just a LITTLE bit of bud.

3. One time when you smoke it, It will taste great and get you wasted. Then you know it's ready.


----------



## willmakebud (Nov 29, 2012)

Found this by accident. Should be sticky!

Thanks a lot! Rep!


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Nov 29, 2012)

willmakebud said:


> Found this by accident. Should be sticky!
> 
> Thanks a lot! Rep!


I did too.. you wonder who makes threads sticky as this one trumps the other "is this done" threads for sure.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 29, 2012)

Moderators of this Forum
k0ijn, rocpilefsj, potroast


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Moderators of this Forum
> k0ijn, rocpilefsj, potroast


We don't decide what gets sticky and what doesn't.
The admins have a final say but I will go through this thread and clean it up.


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 30, 2012)

Also, you have to remember that this thread is from 2009, which is several years before I joined or even became a mod here.
Same goes for roc.

We are both very active mods but this is the first time I've seen this thread.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2012)

No one is having a go, they just asked and I just copied it from the parent forum section info.
This place is a nightmare to keep track of at the best of times. Don't envy you one bit lol



k0ijn said:


> Also, you have to remember that this thread is from 2009, which is several years before I joined or even became a mod here.
> Same goes for roc.
> 
> We are both very active mods but this is the first time I've seen this thread.


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> No one is having a go, they just asked and I just copied it from the parent forum section info.
> This place is a nightmare to keep track of at the best of times. Don't envy you one bit lol


Actually someone is having a go but his posts are being deleted because of the inappropriate nature of the posts.
Anyway, I know you aren't having a go it's all good.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree this would make a great sticky once cleaned up... Like everything after the first post lol...


----------



## dbreezy (Dec 24, 2012)

This needs to be a sticky -


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Jan 2, 2013)

A picture is worth 10,000 words. As someone about to experience a first harvest I've been reading, reading, reading. I know about clear, milky, amber...but I also read about the "look" of the plant. The swollen calyxes, the receding pistils...

But what does that look like???? LIKE THIS...obviously every strain is different, but now I know how far to let it go before maybe posting a pic for confirmation.

Thanks Zeus!


----------



## bassclef (Jan 10, 2013)

This is a great thread. Remember to look at trichomes on the calyxes, not just the leaves. Leaf trikes tent to amber much earlier.

Yes the plant will have a swollen look to it. The pistils will recede into the calyx as they fatten up. Then you know you're close.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Jan 11, 2013)

one thing that i go by is the when the calyxes right at the angle where a cola branch splits off into a nug come off easily by rubbing it and are squishy, and very oily


----------



## trueg115 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good thread here!


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's an interesting picture I happened to snap.



It sort of shows how trichs progress, if you look at where they start on the right, and start clustering more as you go towards the bud.

Maybe a bit like one of those history posters, showing humans going from prehistoric man, to modern man.


----------



## ak84 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bump! This thread rules, good info.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 27, 2013)

Well I have just finished day #76 of 12/12 on my Skunk #1 and only one of the plants looks even close to being ripe. Its calyxes are swollen but I am not sure if they will keep getting bigger. I might cut the one that looks ready but still no amber - what do you think? I guess I am going to have to let the others go to 12 weeks. Short flowering period my asshole Sensi Seeds.

View attachment 2751698View attachment 2751697View attachment 2751696


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 12, 2013)

SpruceZeus said:


> It is based on personal experience, and research!!!
> I'm just really tired of the only answer to "is it done?" being "get a scope" There is so much more than just the colour of the resin gland heads to take into consideration.


So just how much of a role IYO does trichomes coloring play in consideration with other factors such as pistils going inwards ect..? If anything wouldn't a scope prevent you from taking too late if there truly the ratio of amber trichomes is excessive overall would that not degrade the High effect giving you more of a couch lock experience? I am just curious as to any supporting data that perhaps it is truly more strain driven then trichome development? or over development.

So my next question is I like hybrids ie Blue Cheese is the bomb IMHO I like the smell the taste the buzz, its not heart racing, not drag you down but buzzed and feeling good. So would trichome development play more of a role in hybrids?

Also on your grow journal I can't find any of your pics in the journal for some reason though I read people responding "ooh very nice" wish I knew how I can correct this I can see other folks's pictures in there journals.

Anywise pleasure to make your acquaintance and I do appreciate your input!


----------



## greenman28 (Dec 28, 2013)

Zeus, can you please re-upload your pictures?


----------



## 55lima (Oct 16, 2015)

top up aforementioned. pictures again pls.


----------



## DSinatra (Nov 10, 2015)

The pictures don't show its been a while. When I post pictures I post the full image rather than the thumbnail so it will always be up. Anyways as you can see here it's safe to say the majority of the pistils are white. Still stretching and some new ones also. This is not ready for harvest it still has anywhere between 2 to 3 weeks to go imo. In about 5 days 6 days maybe I'll start to flush for a good 2 weeks flush. You can see some of the orange pistils are still long rather than curling up like it's getting sucked back in, a sigh that it is not ready.


----------



## Bose (Nov 11, 2015)

Excellent post.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sucks that his pics are gone.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you! Just read your information Zues, your perspective is very relatable and understandable. Thanks again!


----------



## Dibbsey (Jun 28, 2016)

STICKY THIS


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes this needs to be a sticky thread!
In the noob section


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 21, 2017)

DSinatra said:


> The pictures don't show its been a while. When I post pictures I post the full image rather than the thumbnail so it will always be up. Anyways as you can see here it's safe to say the majority of the pistils are white. Still stretching and some new ones also. This is not ready for harvest it still has anywhere between 2 to 3 weeks to go imo. In about 5 days 6 days maybe I'll start to flush for a good 2 weeks flush. You can see some of the orange pistils are still long rather than curling up like it's getting sucked back in, a sigh that it is not ready.View attachment 3539453


Pretty helpful .  Subbed!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 21, 2017)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Pretty helpful .  Subbed!!!


U realize this thread is many years old!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 22, 2017)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> U realize this thread is many years old!


lol lol, actually do not realize it. It is the harvest that catches my eyes


----------



## Flattendown (Apr 20, 2019)

I just read it all in 2019. Old but good!


----------



## LinguaPeel (Apr 21, 2019)

Flattendown said:


> I just read it all in 2019. Old but good!


Does it explain that multi poly mersh mutt hybrid genetics and homoponic grow methodology that make trichs turn amber in 4 weeks doesn't mean you've hit the goldmine, but in fact are probably helping ruin the perpetually dropping quality standards of Cannabis-Sativa? 

We all know hydro is quicker to "ripen", not many have yet accepted that's a bad thing.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2019)

SpruceZeus said:


> Okay, I've posted this a couple times, but I though it deserved its own thread.
> 
> 
> *Is it ready yet?: SpruceZeus's take on marijuana ripeness.*
> ...


Wow I have been here since 08 and never seen this post. This post is so spot on about harvesting! I haven't read the thread yet, just the first post but it hits the nail on the head.

I'm gonna read through the thread next before I comment anything else. But this is a great disscussion..............


----------



## Roansdad (Sep 6, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> Does it explain that multi poly mersh mutt hybrid genetics and homoponic grow methodology that make trichs turn amber in 4 weeks doesn't mean you've hit the goldmine, but in fact are probably helping ruin the perpetually dropping quality standards of Cannabis-Sativa?
> 
> We all know hydro is quicker to "ripen", not many have yet accepted that's a bad thing.


2020 im reading this and wow I hope you’ve smoked a lot more weed since you made that reply and chilled out!!!


----------



## Charliemarfe (Sep 25, 2020)

SpruceZeus said:


> Okay, I've posted this a couple times, but I though it deserved its own thread.
> 
> 
> *Is it ready yet?: SpruceZeus's take on marijuana ripeness.*
> ...


over10 years later and this post still taught this noob Mcboob Something thx for ur tip on the receding that helped me a lot


----------

